# AIO  printer suggestions needed for 9k



## Knockout (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi, 
    I am gonna buy a aio  printer,my monthly usage will be 100-150 pages black and white,i was using a Samsung scx-4300,
Budget:9k I am confused between inkjet and Laser,please help me out


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 12, 2016)

Epson L220 InkTank Printer -9500.


----------



## satinder (Jan 13, 2016)

I will prefer HP models in Laser based technology.  As it is dry and does not clog if not used for a while. 
It is cleanest technology.
Its life is good also.

Inkjets are cheaper to buy and maintain if you understand maintenance of these.

Choose accordingly.


----------



## icebags (Jan 14, 2016)

^if gonna print 100-150 pages per month, then a inkjet will probably do a better job in terms of price and print quality. modern ink advantage printers from hp or epson can bring down the printing costs, but i would rather go for hp, as the print head is built on the cartridges themselves, with this may get to avoid expensive repair costs, in case head goes bad. 
laser printers are rather big expenses when something goes wrong, but u get the flexibility not to print for some months and ink wont get dried.
  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] did some research with aio printers in the past, but i lost track of where his article is.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 14, 2016)

HP 3835 looks nice
₹5500

₹1000 new catridge

Carrying out the same hunt here.

Or next best choice is to wait for L220 with 45% cashback on paytm


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2016)

icebags said:


> ^if gonna print 100-150 pages per month, then a inkjet will probably do a better job in terms of price and print quality. modern ink advantage printers from hp or epson can bring down the printing costs, but i would rather go for hp, as the print head is built on the cartridges themselves, with this may get to avoid expensive repair costs, in case head goes bad.
> laser printers are rather big expenses when something goes wrong, but u get the flexibility not to print for some months and ink wont get dried.
> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] did some research with aio printers in the past, but i lost track of where his article is.



I didn't do research on AIO printers. I did on HP and Canon printer. Here it is: 
*www.digit.in/forum/peripherals/184...print-copy-scan-around-4k-5k.html#post2123298


----------

